
The Myth of Mental Illness: The Shizophrenic and the Psychocrat - penfold
http://expressiveegg.org/2017/03/07/schizophrenic-psychocrat/
======
pizza
Did you write this? Bravo!

~~~
pizza
You might also like Deleuze & Guattari's schizophrenia works and also this
kinda oddball-but-eventually-led-to-buzzfeed paper:
[http://www.datawranglers.com/negations/issues/96w/96w_perett...](http://www.datawranglers.com/negations/issues/96w/96w_peretti.html)

